# I got scammed on ePUPZ!!!!(very long)



## vbskull

I am so sad/angry/frustrated and many other crazy emotions. I have been on the look out for another dog and have been trying to decide amongst a couple of different breeds. I finally settled on a chihuahua since I have 2 already and I know the breed pretty well now. I have searching on ePUPZ and I emailed a couple of potential people and wasn't finding what I was looking for. Then about 4 days ago I stumble among one that is pretty promising. They sent me some pics and I was in love. I contact the owner and they tell me that they are actually living in Scotland not London like it said in their ad. I said sorry for wasting their time b/c that was way too far for us. They said that they dealt with a lot of people all over england and that they could have her delivered to our house. I was so excited and asked them a couple of questions and we decided to go for it and get her. We send them a moneygram which is very expensive(£36). The puppy cost £500 including delivering to our house. Me and my dh were so happy and they told us they were not looking to make a lot of money they were more concerned with finding a good forever home for their pups. Then yesterday he calls and says that the vet is demanding payment for looking after all the puppies and wants to be paid immediately. He doesn't have the money so he has the nerve to ask us to help him out and he swears he will pay us back. I said hell no that is his responsibility to pay for that and we want a refund of our money and the money it cost to have same day transfer. He says that he already paid the courier that is shipping her and he can only refund us £300. I told him that he should have taken her to the vet and made sure she was healthy before he paid the courier. He said that he would call us back and now he has his phone shut off and is not responding to our emails. I was so shocked and angry that he asked us to fork over money the he owned the vet. I really wanted the puppy and she was beautiful and am heart broken that he ripped us off. We have contacted a lawyer but they can't see us till Thursday and I am afraid that we won't get our money back .  I do feel partly responsible for being so naive to think that we could get such a perfect dog for a price like that. I am sorry this is so long I just need to get this out before I scream(even more than I already have). Thanks for listening to me whine


----------



## vbskull

I contacted epupz and I hope they take the ad down before someone else gets scammed.


----------



## Danica

Oh my gosh!!! I can't believe the nerve of that guy!!! I'm so sorry this is happening to you, I would be just as upset...I really do hope you are able to get your money back. 

In the future, be careful of buying online...sometimes it is from puppymills as well. I'm not saying always, but you don't wanna chance it.

*hugs*


----------



## bag-mania

What an awful experience. I hope you can get your money back.

It is never a good idea to buy an animal without seeing it in person first. Even if he had sent you a dog, it might not be the one in the photos you saw, or it could be sickly. 

He may have pulled this bait and switch scam before. A good breeder would want to meet the buyer and interview them to see if they would provide a good home for the dog. If someone is willing to send a dog anywhere without knowing anything about the buyer, then you can be sure they are just in it for the money.

Many poorly-bred, unhealthy animals are being sold on the internet these days.


----------



## twin53

that's terrible.....sorry to hear about your experience...


----------



## Sina

There are a lot of scams like that now a days. It's best if you do a quick google search before you send money. There was an ad on craigslist for a yorkie and I emailed them and they were talking about sending the dog from Cameroon, Africa when the listing was supposed to be in the Atlanta area!! That sent a red flag right away. A quick search on google confirmed it was indeed a scam. Scamming with animals, can you imagine? People need to get a life!!

I really hope you get your money back. =(


----------



## vbskull

^^ That is what got me the most. I realize that is was one of the stupidest things I have done but I would never think someone would scam with an animal. I knew something didn't feel right but I blocked it because either way I wanted to give the puppy a good home. I still am shocked by it. We called moneygram company and asked if the money was picked up and if it was picked up in the city where we designated and they said yes the money was picked up but it was picked up  somewhere else!!! They can't tell me where without a court order.


----------



## Sina

vbskull said:


> ^^ That is what got me the most. I realize that is was one of the stupidest things I have done but I would never think someone would scam with an animal. I knew something didn't feel right but I blocked it because either way I wanted to give the puppy a good home. I still am shocked by it. We called moneygram company and asked if the money was picked up and if it was picked up in the city where we designated and they said yes the money was picked up but it was picked up  somewhere else!!! They can't tell me where without a court order.



It's not your fault! Who would think there would be scams involving PETS of all things? It's absolutely insane and I can't believe people actually do it! I really hope you get your money back. It's such a sucky situation to be in.


----------



## Kathleen37

Why would anyone buy a dog mail order?

For someone to offer this kind of "service" would immediately make me think they were puppy farmers. 

I think you should call the police in regard to the fraud, and if this person ever had any animals, then if they are farmed, at least they may be saved.

I'm sincerely sorry you lost your money and hope you can get it back.

K


----------



## hello2703

I am sorry to tell you but if you use services like epupz, you are actively supporting the business of puppy millers.


----------



## Sternchen

This is the reason why I would never use a service like that - and the fact that it more than likely supports puppy mills and other unethical things dealing with animals.  Only animal shelters for me!


----------



## Dobie Girl

Hi,
Sorry to hear that you had such an awful experience with Epupz.

Our much loved male Dobermann died of cancer and DCM in February this year, at only seven years old. I also found a Dobermann puppy at a bargain price on Epupz, it was just £200 or near offers! Emailed the breeder, then telephoned conversations followed. The breeder agreed to deliver the puppy and he arrived a few days after the first email was sent. JJ is now almost six months old a has the most fantastic and loving character. Even has a tail!

I hope you get your money back and find the dog you are looking for. Have you tried breed rescue or contacted your local breed club for the dogs you are interested in. They are valuable sources of information. Might be worth going to an open dog show too to speak to breeders.

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Dobie Girl

lamiastella said:


> This is the reason why I would never use a service like that - and the fact that it more than likely supports puppy mills and other unethical things dealing with animals. Only animal shelters for me!


 

I have seen Dobermann puppies for sale on Epupz from very reputable breeders, that health test their dogs and raise them very carefully. You have to take care wherever you get your dog from.


----------



## Dobie Girl

I should add that all my other dogs have come from breeders that I met in person (and their dogs) before I purchased a puppy. I was very lucky with JJ.


----------



## surferchick2

I'm having a problem pulling up links on the site, but is it an actual kennel who ships out dogs no matter who "orders" them, or like a brokerage that can bring together purchasers & breeders (reputable or not)?  THere's a big difference since the scammer could be the seller of the dog, and not epupz.  Some reputable breeders use internet services (like classifieds for a fee or percentage) to advertise their dogs, BUT the interested party still has to go through the same rigorous process to get one (personally interviewing interested individuals, spay/neuter contracts for companion pets, home visits, etc) by going directly though them, for example terrificpets.com.  I know of many great breeders who use their services that are hobby breeders and don't make money since they take the utmost care and expense in doing so, but do this so they can generate interest and have more prospects to find a good home.  However, any joe blow can advertise dogs, and the buyer needs to beware.


----------



## vbskull

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who posted, bad or good. I am still dumbfounded that I did something so out of character. I am one of those people who is always informing others of puppy mills and telling them what to look out for. I don't know what I was thinking. Epupz is a site where you can get contact info for breeders who are selling pups. Epupz is pretty much the middle man. I just wanted everyone to learn from my foolish mistake.


----------



## shoesgalore

Hi my name is Sam and I just wanted to say how very sorry I am that happened. I wish they could police these sites a bit better. I am one of the lucky ones, I brought my two girls from epupz, I went to see them twice and the breeder (it was a one off not a puppy farm) even look after them for a further 3 weeks whilst I was on holiday. Please everyone remember you should only buy pups that you can see with both parents and it's always wise to have them checked over as soon as you get them if you can't get it done before. I was very lucky, I am keeping in touch with the girl I got them off and they are wonderful. I hope you have a similar tail to tell soon.


----------



## evolkatie

Wow 500 euros for a chihuahua.. thats REALLY REALLY expensive. chihuahuas here in tx are usually $150-350 usd akc with decent bloodlines


----------



## nextnewface

evolkatie said:


> Wow 500 euros for a chihuahua.. thats REALLY REALLY expensive. chihuahuas here in tx are usually $150-350 usd akc with decent bloodlines



Well here in Quebec, you can't get a decent chi puppy under 800$ (cad) ...

vbskull, I think that could have happened to anyone... it really sucks though, I'm so sorry for you  The best thing to do is to try to find a breeder through breeder clubs, or word of mouth. And decent breeders will be willing to send TONS of pictures of the puppy, the environment it lives in and will most likely supply references. I dealt with a cat breeder (but that ended up not working as I was looking for an adult cat, rather than a kitten) who sent me TONS of pictures, who sent me references from previous customers and gave me her Vet's phone number so I could do a background check if I wanted to. As a buyer, that made me feel very confident  Try to ask many questions in the future, because buying from a breeder that is far away IS possible, but it's also risky and you need to protect yourself 

What are you going to do now?


----------



## Danica

Don't beat yourself up over it...it's just an unfortunate mistake, and learning experience. Hope you get everything settled!


----------



## nikkih100

i have recently been scammed in the same way, luckily i refused to send the £200 deposit that he asked for and only sent £50 but its still £50 that i could have done with. The guy told me he was in Scotland, not London as advertised and he said he would deliver the puppy to me, then at the 11th hour he emailed saying the vet was demanding another £100 for insurance to get the puppy to me. I have reported him to Epupz but im so angry, im going to report him to the police too, scum. I got my pug puppy though from a reputable breeder, i cant believe that there are people out there that could do this.


----------



## VikkiS

Hi,

I'm so sorry you lost your money and most of all didn't get your new puppy. 

I want to disagree with Hello2703 and say that some good and honest breeders do advertise on that site and to state otherwise is rediculous and stereotypical. 

I have been to see 2 healthy happy Bulldog puppies from a breeder who I found through that site and I have put deposits down on them as they are perfect. The couple keep them in the living room with their mum and they get all the food, water, love and attention thay could possibly wish for. 

Sorry again about you being scamed but on large that site is quite good.


----------



## chloe-babe

oh my god, VB, the exact same thing almost happened to me  I bet it was the exact same ad.

Like you, I have two chihuahuas, and when I started looking I went on epupz to see what was available and what prices.

The EXACT same ad as yours immediately caught my eye, looking back now, I know for sure they use professional pictures of the cutest pups around, tiny little lovelies, and I emailed them just like you.

I got an email back, unlike you I am so wary of people and wanted to know exactly where they were as they were showing up as in London. They emailed back to say Scotland!! Now, at this point, I KNEW it was a scam, so I emailed them again, saying that I was willing to drive up to see them! could I have their address as I needed to see the pups with the parents before I could hand over my money 

at this point, I got back an email with such bad, fowl language, you just would not believe it 

I am so sorry for you. Im gonna pm you


----------



## lizavet8

Oh hon, I'm really sorry. Please try not to beat yourself up.  I'm sure the little dog is ok, wherever she is.  I know the money's a big part of it too-tryto put it behind you.  There's a little dog out there for you somewhere!


----------



## staffie girl

sorry to hear you got scammed on epupz but i use epupz and i'm not a puppy farm, i show my dogs and i'm never in a rush to get rid of them, the most important thing to me is that they all go to good homes. I always try to keep in touch as much as possible after they have gone to their new home and i am always at hand to give support and advise afterwards.


----------



## www

It is very easy to be taken in by a cute photo particularly when you have been searching for a pup for a long time.There are genuine breeders on e pupz and you can verify them by a quick call to the kennel club or go on to their site.    To Hello 2713  what breed is the dog in your reply photo please


----------



## RoseMary

oh no, i'm so sorry.


----------



## xxsillyx

Thats horrible. Sorry that this happenned to you. =(


----------



## spider3870

Hello, I was sorry to hear of your distress on epupz, but I am a breeder myself, I live in Wales, and do not have a "puppy farm", my dogs are bred within our home with love and attention from the family so that they are prepared for attention by their new owners, they even have fleecy blankets to sleep on!, I advertise on epupz, and the only problems that I have incurred are people not showing up to view the pups, and just generally messing about, so I see that as their loss! please do not class all welsh breeders the same!


----------



## dot the dog

Epupz is used by many illegal, unlicensed dog breeders and is a site that is monitored by some agencies responsible for licensing these establishments. Epupz is also used by many resposible dog owners who are just selling a one-off litter, but it is very difficult to tell them apart from an advert.

You should contact the Local Authority in the area where this breeder advertised and give them all the information you have eg dates, telephone numbers, email addresses, names etc. You should also advise epupz re this advertiser - they should remove them from their list (only to re-advertise under a different name of course).


----------



## meloo

i wish i had known about this forum, i have come across these scam artists many times, i have posted warnings on most websites, as so many people have been conned by these people. never ever send money transfer, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is. They are Nigerian the majority of them and theyt will always use the words " forever home" " babies" and they say things like god bless u and so on. stay well clear they sell all different animals but truth is these animals dont even exist its just a money making scheme. If ever buying anything always always insist on viewing first!! i feel for you i really do as i almost fell for this myself.


----------



## janette

That really sucks.  But  more of a reason to just go to your local animal shelter and adopt.  They make the greatest pets.  Animals shouldn't be status symbols...that's what a purse is for


----------



## quintrix

I'm very sorry that this has happened to you. If you know this breeders name you should ring the kennel club for advice.       I hame been in the dog show game for 13 years and have only ever had 7 litters and I myself use epupz to advertise puppies and have never let a puppy leave my home till i have met the new owners when the pups are four weeks old and a puppy never leaves my home till they are ten weeks old. As yet i have never had problems with new owners and i keep in contact with all of them. I would never send a puppy to anyone who could not come to my home. I do agree that there are some awful puppy farms out there which we all want to shut down, but please don't tar all breeders with the same brush!!!!!


----------



## camommyof3

Ugh, I'm sorry this happenned to you.  It sounds like it was a scam from the start.  I hope you get your money back and the crooks don't do this to anyone else.


----------



## Couture_Girl

aww, sweetie, i hope you get your money back

hugs!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

im sure it will all work out! you will find a puppy soon!


----------



## dixie806840

*You are not the only one, but luckily i realised it was a nigerian scam before i moneygrammed the money. This dog was meant to be from a breeder in Newcastle called belise_pets@yahoo.com which doesent exist expect in some nigerian persons sick head. I was meant to be buying a 10wk old boxer pup, he wanted me to send money in the morning by moneygram, get the dog delivered by a firm called APECS by 4 oclock and pay the rest the nest day, something didnt ring true in my head so i did some investigating, could only get through to this company and person by mobile, the address of the carrier did not exist, we phoned and when questioned thoroughly the guy hung up. I have reported this scam to The fraud squad, who have in turn informed Interpol as these people are at it up and down the country seeminly picking the most popular kind of dog and playing with your heart strings to do it. I already went out and bought everything i needed for this phantom pup and feel so angry. So do not reply to this so called breeder meant to be situated in Newcastle, gave a false address BELISE PETS DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES CONTACT THIS IDIOT. I HOPE HE GETS WHAT IS COMING FROM THE POLICE AND INTERPOL, THEY KNOW EXACTLY WHERE YOU ARE!!!!!!*


----------



## stog10

Hello, i am in the middle of talking to a chap in scotland about a yorkie he has for sale, your situation sounds strangely simular to the emails i have been getting, i have told the site where he is advertising on about this and have just checked it for a link to post here and has now been taken off but he is advertising everywhere and needs to be stopped, i dread to think how many poor people have paid him cash, so how do we persue this ??here is his las email....

hi there thanks for getting back i am very happy to have found someone that is ready to offer the love and care my puppies deserve.i will need the following information from you to book the flight ticket of the puppy over to  your home.your full  names,house/street address,city/state/zip code/phone number,the address of the airport closer to your location

the puppy will be brought right to your home by the airport delivery agent  and you will collect the pupy from them and sign a form that shows that you are the rightfull owner of the puppy now.

as for the payment i can't really access my bank card now so i prefer you do a money transfer via a more reliable and fast means  so that we can proceed with the transportation today .

if i get the money today i can assure you that you will get te puppy today evening at your home,she will bring joy and she will eb great addition to your family,

i will prefer you send the money right away  as i will be leaving for my  the embassy to continue with my flight over to the usa for a new job i just aquired,

you will have to send the money via MONEYGRAM STORE or go to a nearby THOMAS COOKS STORE and do the transfer there,

get back if ok for my address you will use to send the money
waiting




from: veronicalens@hotmail.co.uk
Subject: Re: yorkshire terrier​We are In Inverness LD and we need to know where you are located  but i think since we are within the uk there is no flight that will be more than 2 hours. so we shall need your fulll address to reserve and book a delivery of you puppy with the pets carrier delivery service here in inverness over to your home.We Would want the best for the puppy and we are confident that you will give love to the lil pretty one.and we sympathise with the death of your lovely husband we are confident that the lil pretty one about to go to your home with be a family friend and a good companion  to you and your family. we can send the puppy over to you tomorrow if you will be able to moneygram the 128 for the flight ticket and if ok then it will have to be very early in tyhe morning so that one ...

so...what do you think.
there is no way i would send cash without seeing the dog first.
im very sorry to the person who got scammed bet there is now ALOT out there.
your thoughts please...
Regards 
doreen


----------



## stog10

hello again here is the phone number of the scammer

07024020774
now if you check this in google you will find he is selling all sorts of animals
STOP HIM


----------



## badda77

I am a breeder who advertises on epupz.
Please do not ever agree to have a pup delivered!
As a reputable breeder I would never allow a puppy of mine to be delivered, I "vet" every person who books one of my puppies. 
As a buyer you are asking for trouble, all reputable web sites advise that you view the puppy in its natural environment and that you view the mother!
If anyone contacted me and said they wanted a puppy "delivered" without at first viewing the pup I would refuse to sell them a pup.
If you properly research buying a puppy then you would know exactly what to avoid, puppy farms are sadly a reality.
A puppy is not a handbag!!!!!!!!


----------



## badda77

If a breeder deals in many breeds of dog it is often because they are a puppy farm.
I breed Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, I have 5 ladies, and my babies are home reared with children and are well socailised in my front room.
If you buy a puppy without seeing it's home you don't know what you're buying.
I hate this "fast food" pet syndrome, please people learn.


----------



## badda77

Ps Report Breeder To The Kennel Club!


----------



## KaiieCHANEL

I'm so sorry this happened to you!
I really hope you get your money back,
And i'm sure you will find the perfect dog for you very soon!


----------



## missmustard

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you. Online shopping should always be done carefully, regardless of the "item". I hope you get this sorted out soon. Best of luck!


----------



## chrissy23

this is such horrible thing to happen, i agree that puppy mills and farms are a disgusting ways to treat animals, but epupz does not just use those horrible people, i have two dogs which i bought off epupz, i always visited the pups at their homes and seen their parents before buying them, i would also advertise my dogs pups on epupz if i decide to have a litter from them, but for now they are just my pets. if people are deciding to buy a pet from a site like epupz they should always make sure they visit the pups themselves. it is such a horrible thing to happen, and you shouldnt blame yourself, when animals are involved you could never imagine any1 to be so selfish and cruel, i hope everything turns out well and i hope it hasnt put you off getting the pup you want and giving it a happy home


----------



## mikayla

I was nearly scammed by the exact same person, luckily for me my partner wouldnt let me buy a pup without seeing it first. Then i emailed another person and they replied from cameroon, same again. It's not fair to tarnish all people on epupz with the same brush as the scum that try to scam us.I still look on epupz for a puppy and have emailed several people that are genuine and have emailed me back without asking for the full payment upfront. They may ask for a deposit and also invite you to go and pick which dog you would like. I'm sorry these scum conned you, but don't give up looking, just be aware that if it sounds to good to be true it probably is and if they ask for the full amount upfront then stopp all contact with them


----------



## Poosdarling

OH my ... I'm so sorry to hear such a horrible thing. It's stories like these that really disgust me. How can people be so cruel and have the nerve to try to scam you for more money! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## surferchick2

Some more info/news on buying pets online and why we shouldn't encourage the business of shipped pets unless it's from a verified reputable breeder:  

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/103458/Scammers-Fetch-Online-Puppy-Buyers


----------



## CJ-STAFFY

god im sooo sorry. there are some really nasty people out there that dont seem to have a concence. i advertise my pups on epupz but would never ship a pup.i always ask to meet them and ask for a recent bill,driving licence or passport. so that i know they are genuine.if i dont connect with a person they dont leave with one of my babys sorry my *****es babies. Please if something seems to good to be true it normally is, just remember not everyone is as evil and mindless. take care


----------



## mpark46

I'm really sorry this happened to you. It takes a serious lowlife to do such a thing.

I hope that you find the healthy, perfect pup that you deserve...but I also hope that you go through a reputable breeder.

I am currently on the wait list for a puppy, but this breeder won't have another litter until next christmas. In my opinion, waiting for a healthy, well bred pup is totally worth it. I have the peace of mind knowing that if I couldn't care for the pup or EVER had any questions, the breeder would step up.

I know its hard when you've got puppy fever and don't want to wait, but please please go through a reputable breeder. You most likely won't be able to find one on ezpup.

Hugs to you. I hope you find your dream pup.


----------



## julianni

stog10- checked out that phone number you posted and discovered this bizarre ad on addex.com
Nice looking capuchin monkeys. they are well trained, potty trained, currently vaccinated and have all shots, they are very good with kids and other pets, come alongside with a cage , monkey toys , monkey dresses , christmas outfit and a monkey manual on guide and diet. They sleeps with us at night and comes from a home with children. Any will come with a LARGE custom made wardrobe including 15 diaper covers, 15 short sleeved shirts, 12 long sleeve shirts,Six pairs of overalls, 15 pairs of shorts, 2 sweatshirts, Halloween costume, Christmas outfit, 12 pairs of pants including jeans and dress pants, 6 pairs of pajamas all her Mazuri monkey chow, treats, biscuits and snacks, diapers and wipes, a 6X6X3 wide powder coated steel cage with two feeding stations and all of the monkey toys. Contact us now for more information about this lovely babies at petstore@fastermail.com or call 07204020774


how strange! sounds like a scam to me eh?


----------



## vbskull

I am surprised that this thread is still getting comments. I have given up my search for another puppy. I reported this to the police but there was no outcome. I definitely learned a lesson from this experience. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## xjelliebeanx

Hey, this sounds similar to situations ive been in. I have been looking for a small breed of dog and have made loads of inquiries. One turned out to be from Cameroon after originally giving me the impression they were in my area. The other im still not sure of and am wondering if anyone out there will have any more information. I came across a site that is advertising Chihuahua for sale they claimed to be in one City in the UK but when i double checked i found various ads by them saying they were in different cities. They also say they will deliver the dog to your door and use language such as "forever home" and "babies". The website is http://www.freewebs.com/wedlandpupz/availablepuppies.htm
Not 100% sure it's a scam site but it certainly feels a bit dodgy and i certainly dont have any intention of buying a dog i have'nt seen.


----------



## mercedees

i have been a breeder for 20 yrs and people like u make me really angry u only have urself to blame u must have known that £500 was to good to be true u state u already have 2 so im sure u know the going rate for these pups is around a £1,000 and upwards people like u are why puppy farms are in buisness maybe next time u will be willing to pay a reputable breeder and know that the puppy u are buying is of the best standard


----------



## flungflung83

mercedees said:


> i have been a breeder for 20 yrs and people like u make me really angry u only have urself to blame u must have known that £500 was to good to be true u state u already have 2 so im sure u know the going rate for these pups is around a £1,000 and upwards people like u are why puppy farms are in buisness maybe next time u will be willing to pay a reputable breeder and know that the puppy u are buying is of the best standard


 
ummmm?? I don't think it's ok for you to attack her like that. I don't see how it's her fault that she got scammed. Just because that pup usually goes for a certain price doesn't mean someone may not sell it cheaper. Like that seller said, he wasn't worried about making money, but rather finding a good home. So how is this her fault?! So she got scammed. I think you should keep your nasty comments to yourself. If you have such a huge problem try PMing the OP and not make it so public. 

Love how you just have one post. Troll?
​​


----------



## vbskull

mercedees said:


> i have been a breeder for 20 yrs and people like u make me really angry u only have urself to blame u must have known that £500 was to good to be true u state u already have 2 so im sure u know the going rate for these pups is around a £1,000 and upwards people like u are why puppy farms are in buisness maybe next time u will be willing to pay a reputable breeder and know that the puppy u are buying is of the best standard


 
Actually I would not know how much that they were selling for because I am an american living here. I already stated in my other posts that I only had myself to blame for not using common sense. I learned my lesson and all I wanted to do was educate others on ways you can get scammed. This is a old thread and if mods sees this can you please delete this thread, Thanks!!


----------



## surferchick2

Also, rare breeds may not be as rare in europe (or not as expensive to raise), so reputable breeders here can get the same show quality dog per organization standards for alot less. For example, one breed of show quality can be 3500-5000 here, be 1500-2000 there. Because of the difference in price, they actually pick the dog up overseas (plane ticket, fees & all) or have him shipped so they STILL save money. To base a reputable breeder on price of the dog alone is ludicrous.

Threads shouldn't always be deleted or closed because the experience that started it is over. There's alot of contributed information here that people can still use regarding possible scams. By keeping it active, someone who would have been ripped off may think twice. If the threads gone, so is the valuable information.


----------



## haughmill

iHiya
I think you got in with what is known as a "puppy farmer"...........there are two up here. One in Ayr but the other one advertises everywhere but is based in Dundee, Falkirk but mainly Aberdeen. He has boston terriers, chuies, yorkies, but especially Beagles ( that is my breed and I fight theses bottom feeding scum buckets)  Can you give me any details of the people you dealt with. It will be confidential and email me direct on haughmill@hotmail.co.uk. Please help me to stamp out these nasty nasty people. thank you  Carolyne    





vbskull said:


> I am so sad/angry/frustrated and many other crazy emotions. I have been on the look out for another dog and have been trying to decide amongst a couple of different breeds. I finally settled on a chihuahua since I have 2 already and I know the breed pretty well now. I have searching on ePUPZ and I emailed a couple of potential people and wasn't finding what I was looking for. Then about 4 days ago I stumble among one that is pretty promising. They sent me some pics and I was in love. I contact the owner and they tell me that they are actually living in Scotland not London like it said in their ad. I said sorry for wasting their time b/c that was way too far for us. They said that they dealt with a lot of people all over england and that they could have her delivered to our house. I was so excited and asked them a couple of questions and we decided to go for it and get her. We send them a moneygram which is very expensive(£36). The puppy cost £500 including delivering to our house. Me and my dh were so happy and they told us they were not looking to make a lot of money they were more concerned with finding a good forever home for their pups. Then yesterday he calls and says that the vet is demanding payment for looking after all the puppies and wants to be paid immediately. He doesn't have the money so he has the nerve to ask us to help him out and he swears he will pay us back. I said hell no that is his responsibility to pay for that and we want a refund of our money and the money it cost to have same day transfer. He says that he already paid the courier that is shipping her and he can only refund us £300. I told him that he should have taken her to the vet and made sure she was healthy before he paid the courier. He said that he would call us back and now he has his phone shut off and is not responding to our emails. I was so shocked and angry that he asked us to fork over money the he owned the vet. I really wanted the puppy and she was beautiful and am heart broken that he ripped us off. We have contacted a lawyer but they can't see us till Thursday and I am afraid that we won't get our money back . I do feel partly responsible for being so naive to think that we could get such a perfect dog for a price like that. I am sorry this is so long I just need to get this out before I scream(even more than I already have). Thanks for listening to me whine


----------



## harveyhill

your all moaning about epupz but have any of you actually used epupz correctly? There not just from farms and mills as your all saying. i've had two puppies off there and they were both from loving homes where i could see both parents. Plus i actually saw the puppies before i paid any money. Yes there are people who scam on there but not everyone does.


----------



## Ianh2705

Hi

I am now an Acredited Breeder with The Kennel Club, prior to this i bred a litter last year and sold 8 out of 9 puppies on Epupz, I was impressed with the service and the response and the quality of the people who bought my puppies. When i sell puppies i always ask for a deposit to secure a puppy, if when the buyer comes to view from 5 weeks they are not happy with the puppy i will happily return the deposit ( i have never had to  so far). This year i bred another litter of pups registered them with the kennel club and advertised on Epupz. I sold all my puppies via The Kennel Club Website this time i received a few enquiries from Epupz, but have decided that i will never use Epupz to advertise my puppies again, I find it hard to believe from the quality of adverts that Epupz are policing the adverts, they clearly state they are against puppy farms, this i question, the breed specific pages are filled with cross breeds and people with 6 or more adverts for different dogs on the same page asking people to ring and quote numbers when enquiring for dogs and requesting email contact is avoided as they arent very good with email ( yet they were good enought to set up an account and pay for it). Having complained to Epupz on more than one occasion and never receiving a reply I have decided to rely on word of mouth, The Kennel Club website and more reputable avenues to advertise my puppies. I would say beware of Epupz many may be genuine but i am convinced as many arent and until Epupz can demonstrate they do actively police their anti puppy farming policy stay clear.


----------



## starrygazer

hello2703 said:


> I am sorry to tell you but if you use services like epupz, you are actively supporting the business of puppy millers.


I have used epupz many times to advertise my pups and i am certainly no puppy farmer ! epupz is a good site if used responsibly . please do not tar everyone with the same brush ! starrygazer


----------



## Ianh2705

starrygazer said:


> I have used epupz many times to advertise my pups and i am certainly no puppy farmer ! epupz is a good site if used responsibly . please do not tar everyone with the same brush ! starrygazer


 
The read my post again 

Epupz has fast become unreliable and a breeding ground for undesirable practice 

Whilst not all are puppy farmers on there, i believe the responsible respectable breeder ought to boycot the site until it can demonstrate it stands by it policies.


----------



## klassykitty

Hi, i just wanted to share my experience with epupz.  I have a yorkie and was originally looking for a maltese and saw some that were alot cheaper than others advertised, i sent an email and got a reply after about 2 days saying they were still available, i asked where they were and they also said they were in scotland although it was advertised as being somewhere else, i did think it was a bit strange but thought they might of recently moved, i started looking on other sites, found some other maltese puppies and emailed... same again, they said they lived in scotland although was advertised as somewhere else, i called a number of one ad and they told me they could 'ship' the puppy using a courier, which set alarm bells ringing and he spoke with a strong african accent i could hardly understand him, i made some excuse and put the phone down.  So i started looking for clues in these ads offering maltese for sale and i realised alot of them had the same phone number but different names which explains why the person i called was hesitant when i asked if he was chris....  realising a genuine maltese would be hard to come by and very expensive, i eventually decided on another yorkie and i did purchase her from epupz, the breeder delivered her to my house after many emails and telephone conversations and we sat and had a chat for a while, i still keep in touch with them with the pups progress....

I believe there are genuine people selling pups and dogs on sites like epupz but if the ad seems too good to be true, it more than likely is, be very cautious, never send any money before you get the pup, i sent a small deposit through paypal which the breeder suggested to be best as both parties are covered.  It is very sad that these sick people scam people like us who just want to give an animal a loving home...


----------



## Toniadelle

Hi,
i am new here.
i just wanted to say that i agree with everyone on here, there are lots of unreputable breeders about and not just on e-bay; wherever you buy a puppy from, you REALLY need to do your homework. However, people should not think that all breeders on E pupz are unreputable. This is one of the sights i use, simply beacause i am just starting out and have no reputation/word of mouth yet to secure good homes for my puppies. I am a reputable breeder only using dogs with excellent health test certificates and i heavily vet my potential owners to ensure they don't go to inappropriate homes, or even worse, puppy farms!!
Wherever you buy your puppy; make sure you know what you are doing, don't just jump in with your heart, use your head and you wont go far wrong.:okay:


----------



## queen_goth

mercedees said:


> i have been a breeder for 20 yrs and people like u make me really angry u only have urself to blame u must have known that £500 was to good to be true u state u already have 2 so im sure u know the going rate for these pups is around a £1,000 and upwards people like u are why puppy farms are in buisness maybe next time u will be willing to pay a reputable breeder and know that the puppy u are buying is of the best standard


 
ok so I've just joined, stumbled across the site today while trying to get into epupz, I've sat and read through this and I have to agree I very almost had the same scam pulled on me a year ago, I have used epupz for over a year with my stud rottweiler, I used to breed, and also have obtained a dog from epupz whom I still have and only cost me £50, and I did not view before I bought, in fact I didn't even see a photo of her before I bought her, have your dig at me, have your gripe at me, I couldn't have asked for a better dog, she has been an angel and more than a pleasure to live with. 
However I've seen a few scams pulled to date and I am very sorry to the people who have had to go through this, but can I just point out mercedees that I too have seen this breed of dog selling at £500 and under so your estimate of only selling at £1,000 is a tall tail, the pups I have seen at under £500 have been vet checked wormed ect, I have personally seen the breeders homes, the places where the dogs where born and spent a few hours with the family's and can assure you they were in no way irresponsible or puppy farmers, and yes they came with papers, I guess it is a game of chance, as I say I too have seen these scams and had one pulled on me, only I like some others here asked one too many questions which made the scammers run, but then I am paranoid and find trusting a lot of humans hard, so I realy do not understand your attack at this poor lass, there was no need for it, you where very much out of order, if I where you I would be feeling very ashamed of my self.
*vbskull plz don't give up hun, if your heart is longing then keep looking, just take your time don't rush into it, and if you would like to talk with some one or have some one talk with a potential breeder for you, you can rely on me, I would be here for you, I'm currently looking for a chi or pom my self at the moment so would love to offer you some support and have a chat.*


----------



## surferchick2

Is this thread posted somewhere after doing a search or another site?  I just noticed an abnormally high number of posters on here only have 1-2 posts total (and they're only on here). Not that it's bad since there's probably a link to this, but am just curious since it's unusual.


----------



## Sternchen

Surfer, when you do a google search for "epupz" this thread is the 2nd search result...so many people who were searching for epupz probably saw this result and thought "Oh, better check it out!"


----------



## queen_goth

yuppers, thats how i found it lol


----------



## james188

I read your message with interest. I myself have been looking for an Italian Greyhound pup, and think I may have found a great owner to buy from. But before I was in contact with them, I found another source at Gumtree (www.gumtree.com). Here an anonymous person stated they had IG dog pups. As it looked promising I entered into a dialogue, the other party asking for a £250 deposit to secure the pup. As our communication continued I hesitated - the owner only signed off with the letter G, and suddenly the pup was in Suffolk, not London as the ad stated. As my suspicions grew (knowing IG breeders are quite rightly very protective - home visits etc) I decided this was all too easy, and discontinued. So reading your email really made me see how many scams are out there to catch the somewhat headstrong amongst us, who get our hearts set on a pup. This does leave many of us very vulnerable. Be warned, all.


----------



## love2shop

geez quite a bit of one posters in this thread..scary! lol


----------



## krv

evolkatie said:


> Wow 500 euros for a chihuahua.. thats REALLY REALLY expensive. chihuahuas here in tx are usually $150-350 usd akc with decent bloodlines



I was thinking the same thing when I started reading the thread. 
On a serious note, what a shame, I can't believe that people would do this, it seems that the same scammer has been doing this for a long time, what a thief.


----------



## H&H

You do have an address and name ? where you send the moneygram to?


----------



## mags 123

You are so not on your own! This happens to me as well with a yorkshire terrier puppy. I sent £200 by moneygram as he promised me to send her by courier but then next morning , no dogs. So i phone and he wanted another £200 to pay the vet because the courier did not want to take the dog without confirmation that the dog was healthy. I have never seen my dog or even my money.
I went to the police and they still looking for him. His name James Campbell who lives in Glasgow even though I thought the dog was in Birmingham
Mags


----------



## mags 123

you can send money with any bank and any travel agent. His name is James Campbell 
I sent my money from Rugby, Warwickshire


----------



## mags 123

you can send money from any bank or travel agent . The con man was James Campbell with a scottish accent. His address he gave me does not exist either.


----------



## babieejae1101

lamiastella said:


> This is the reason why I would never use a service like that - and the fact that it more than likely supports puppy mills and other unethical things dealing with animals.  Only animal shelters for me!



I agree. I'm sorry this happened to you. I would go online and see if they have breed specific rescues in your area.


----------



## maria27

i recently went on to free ads &epupz looking for a boxer pup and with in 15 min i good point out about 30 scams so i started e-mailing these people and they all said the same thing we no longer live in scotland but we could get it delivered and it was not about the money .i replied and said i would never buy a pup without seeing it first i then continued to tell them i was investigating the site as i work for trading standards in scotland never heard from them again . i also contacted one and when he said he had moved to belfast and he gave me the same rubbish i then said that my husband was in belfast working and i would contact him to come and see pup still waiting for reply you need to play the same game with these people if they say they no longer stay in that ares lie say your mother brother stay there and would get them to contact and collect pup then see what happens . when looking for a breed of dog you no what prices the breeders sell them for so if it being sold for a much lower price think as i know boxer pups go for the most £800 to about £450 for quick sale anything less i investigate and want photos e-mail address phone number ect and a geniune person will do this also look out for there mobile number in scams they are always only 10 numbers and you cant get threw they all seem to have a sad story any breeder selling the dog pays for all vet fees before you pay so dont pay any money up front not even to a breeder till you go and see pup and any decent breeder will give you a reciept


----------



## skyqueen

OMG...never heard of this website. *HELLO* is right, sounds like a puppy mill operation. Gee, you lost all that money while inadvertately supporting puppy mills. Double whammy! I'm curious to see what your lawyer says. A horrible lesson to be learned. Keep us posted.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Hey folks, this thread is a year old


----------



## mrodriquez2006

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Hey folks, this thread is a year old



haha...I was enthralled and then i saw the date...2007!!! lol I felt dumb


----------



## skyqueen

mrodriquez2006 said:


> haha...I was enthralled and then i saw the date...2007!!! lol I felt dumb


 Ditto...I wonder what happened????????????????????


----------



## caruava

skyqueen said:


> Ditto...I wonder what happened????????????????????



I have no clue but it appears extremely fishy imo that there are so many new posters typing in the same style.


----------



## skyqueen

kavnadoo said:


> I have no clue but it appears extremely fishy imo that there are so many new posters typing in the same style.


 HMMMMM...whats your point?


----------



## celticbully

im   liviing  in  Ireland  and  I  have  bulldogs  Ive  got  4     but  ive  never   bred m  any  of  my  dogs ive  been  over  to  england  2  times   to  buy   dogs   and  im  really  sorry  4  that  woman  but  has  she  never  heard  of  the  sayin  "if  it  sounds  2  good  2  b  true  it  probably  is"    I  know   so  many   people  that  would   sell   a  pup   and  never  think  of  the    were  its  going  or  the  person  whos  buying  it  they  think  of  money   and  im  in  the  the  bulldog  club  of  ireland  and  im  talking  about   registered   breeders


----------

